# lighting colours and blacklights



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

do any of you know what colour lights to have for a small graveyard ???
also are blacklight bulbs as good as the blacklight flouresent tubes ??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

do any of you know what colour lights to have for a small graveyard ??? I like blue, represents moon light very well
also are blacklight bulbs as good as the blacklight flouresent tubes ??
No, not as good


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a nice tutorial on graveyard lighting. I used a similar layout last year and really liked the results.
http://www.skullandbone.com/tutorial_01.htm


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i cant find a set of 3 blue outdoor spotlights anywhere can you use blue rope light ??


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Grim, you can use regular blue floodlights from the hardware store. Just get some stake-in-the-ground floodlight holders and you're good to go.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

ok thanks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You could also use a 5 gal. paint bucket and an outdoor spot light fixture.
Mount your light from a tree, no wires to trip over.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

if you want to have a black light spotlight, then try using a compact fluorescent bulb. I built a directional black light by installing a light socket into a stainless steel mixing bowl and then putting a black light compact fluorescent bulb into the light socket. The bulb that I have is one of the kind that looks like a ring.

Here's another model


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would also suggest that you experiment with the uv light (black light) to see what common materials are flouresent. I can remember useing laundry soap to paint on skin for the effect. Just check around the house


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I also want to investigate inline dimmer controls. I used a 50W green lamp on the big night (not the night before, as per the first few pictures), as can be seen in my pictures here:

http://halloween.necrobones.com/2005.html

Unfortunately, the colored "indoor" 50W bulbs seem to be really scarce. I haven't seen any since. The 100W "outdoor" floodlights I fear would be too bright for my uses unless I can control the dimming carefully.

Anyone have good luck with inline dimmers?


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

I used just 1 standard blue fog bought at Home Depot for my graveyard, and was more than pleased. You can check out some pics in this link:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=1286

It gave just the right amount of light.

MAN I gotta get going on creating some new stuff! Haha.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

landrvr1,
Those are amazing shots. Some of the best I've seen.
Same goes for the display. I forgot how terrific it was.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey landrvr1

Great Picts. How did you do the Skulls in the attic? 
Are they just Bucky Skulls with a Green light in the middle or something More extravagant?

Either way Great picts.


----------



## landrvr1 (Sep 25, 2005)

SpectreTTM said:


> Hey landrvr1
> 
> Great Picts. How did you do the Skulls in the attic?
> Are they just Bucky Skulls with a Green light in the middle or something More extravagant?
> ...


Those skulls are actually just cheap Target plastic skulls. I sprayed them with glow-in-the-dark paint from Home Depot, put a blacklight tube on the window sill in front, and that was it. Bought a cheap top hat for one, and a 'grandma' wig for the other.

At first I had planned to 'animate' them, but I ran out of time. The fact that they just sit there was kinda creepy. This year I'll make a mechanism that will allow them to float slowly up to the window (one at a time), and then float back.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

WOW Landrvr1 that is one nice set-up and I love the lighting effects, I can only hope my display will look half as good as yours!  

I also love the looks of your house, it just begs to be dressed-up for Halloween.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

landrvr1 said:


> Those skulls are actually just cheap Target plastic skulls. I sprayed them with glow-in-the-dark paint from Home Depot, put a blacklight tube on the window sill in front, and that was it. Bought a cheap top hat for one, and a 'grandma' wig for the other.
> 
> At first I had planned to 'animate' them, but I ran out of time. The fact that they just sit there was kinda creepy. This year I'll make a mechanism that will allow them to float slowly up to the window (one at a time), and then float back.


Thanks landrvr

I Love the effect. I'm sure my neighbors will too ;-)

Bhawa hahahhahaha


----------

